# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica - II krug

## passek

Imamo 9 i 1/2 mjeseci i malo ispod 9 kg. Dugi smo 76 cm i djeluje nam da
nam noge malo vire iz autosjedalice, koja ima drzac za glavu 
vise-manje fiksan pa zato Lukin rast primjecujemo s donje strane  :Smile: .
Puzimo, stojimo i malo koracamo oko stola.

Da li je vrijeme za novu autosjedalicu (imamo Maxi_cosi Cabrio)
i koji tip  (samo za prednju orijentaciju ili kombi)?
Da jos pricekamo i do kad? Je li problem ako se u tudem auto vozimo
u sjedalici orijentiranoj prema naprijed?

Luka jako voli spavati u autu. Brine me kako ce to biti moguce u 
sjedalici okrenutoj prema naprijed (no, navodno se i one mogu
staviti u polulezeci polozaj ?).

Savjeti, sugestije... ?

----------


## Inesica

da ne otvaram novi topic.
Ancice kada beba preraste sjedalicu (0-13kg) s obzirom na ramene pojaseve?

----------


## plavaa

> Imamo 9 i 1/2 mjeseci i malo ispod 9 kg. Dugi smo 76 cm i djeluje nam da
> nam noge malo vire iz autosjedalice, ...
> 
> Luka jako voli spavati u autu. Brine me kako ce to biti moguce u 
> sjedalici okrenutoj prema naprijed (no, navodno se i one mogu
> staviti u polulezeci polozaj ?).


Ja cu ti rec samo 2 stvari koje znam, ostalo prepustam strucnjacima:
1. Bebici ne smeta sto mu noge vire. Ako te to brine, i ako vam samo to ne pase, onda je ova sjedalica ok. On ce ih skvrciti, ispruziti, igrati se s njima i sve ok.

2. Beba se okrece prema naprijed kada ima dovoljno jake ruke i misice prsa - a to je kada se sama moze podici pridrzavajuci se na stol recimo. Rekla si da Luka vec pomalo hoda, pa je to valjda ok sad. ALI - dijete je sigurnije kada je okrenuto prema nazad! Pa ako ti nije posebno bitno i ako njemu ne smeta, nek bude jos malo tako ..

Ostalo ti pojma nemam. I molim te imaj u vidu da sam ja stvarno laik sto se tice ovoga - i beba i autosjedalica i nemoj me uzeti kao pouzdan izvor informacija .. jer, na zalost, to nisam  :/ 

Javit ce se jos cure koja znaju bolje (Ancica recimo  :Wink:  ) pa cemo vidjeti sta kazu ...   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

passek, neznam kak sam ovaj topic profulala  :Sad:  sorry na tako kasnom odgovoru   :Embarassed:  

plavaa je sve dobro rekla.

Beba koja nema 9 kila definitivno nije spremna za okretanje prema naprijed (minimum koji i proizvodaci stavljaju kod autosjedalica okrenutih prema naprijed je 9 kila, a dob okvirno oko godinu dana).

Pozeljno je da beba sto dulje ostane okrenuta prema natrag, dok god to proizvodac autosjedalice dozvoljava (tezina i visina) jer je to najsigurniji polozaj za nju (i za nas odrasle bi to bila najsigurnija solucija   :Laughing:  ).  Opca preporuka je da dijete ima barem devet kila i godinu dana.  Ako dijete moze samostalno ustati pridrzavajuci se uz komad namjestaja, onda moze i prije godinu dana, ali nikako ne ako ima manje od devet kila.  I, da ponovim, ako nema zurbe, cak i ako dijete vec naveliko trci, ako moze ici u autosjedalicu okrenutu prema natrag, to je za njega najsigurnije.

Duljina nogu djeteta ne igra nikakvu ulogu u sigurnosti koju pruza autosjedalica,kao sto i  skvrcene noge ili noge koje se naslanjaju na naslon sjedista automobila  nisu neudobne za bebu (mada mi cesto mislimo da jesu).

Svaka autosjedalica dolazi sa uputstvima proizvodaca i tamo bi trebalo pisati kada je po duljini dijete preraslo autosjedalicu.  Pravilo koje se obicno koristi je da vrh djetetove glave ne bi smio biti visi od oko 2-3 cm ispod vrha naslona autosjedalice.  Medutim, neke autosjedalice dopustaju da glava bude i vise - zato treba provjeriti uputstva proizvodaca.

Sto se tice ogranicenja tezine, to pise u uputstvima ali cesto i na samoj autosjedalici, na jednoj od naljepnica.  Kod autosjedalica za novorodence one se, po standardu ECE R44/03, rangiraju za do 10 kg ili za do 13 kg.

Daklem, passek, nakon ovog mog eseja   :Laughing:  , Luka je definitivno premali da bi ga se premjestalo u autosjedalicu koja se montira prema naprijed iako vec hoda uz namjestaj, a ako njemu ne smeta voziti se unatraske i kad presisa tih devet kila, vozajte ga u toj autosjedalici sve dok ne dogura do ogranicenja tezine.  Za njega je to najsigurnije   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

passek, sad sam vidjela da si spomenula "drzac za glavu".  Jel tu mislis na onaj umetak koji ide kao obrub oko djetetove glavice a kroz njega su provucene trake pojasa autosjedalice?

----------


## Ancica

Inesica, kod svake autosjedalice treba uvijek prvo pogledati uputstva proizvodaca u svezi pitanja kao sto su kada dijete preraste autosjedalicu.  Sto se tice pojasa preko ramena on ne bi trebao biti problem jer je kod autosjedalica za novorodencad u stvari bitno da su trake pojasa u ravnini ili ispod ramena (dok ramena ne doguraju do slijedeceg utora).  

Sto kazu tvoja uputstva?

----------


## passek

> passek, sad sam vidjela da si spomenula "drzac za glavu".  Jel tu mislis na onaj umetak koji ide kao obrub oko djetetove glavice a kroz njega su provucene trake pojasa autosjedalice?


Je, je, na to sam mislila. Sad smo to maknuli. Hvala na iscrpnom objasnjenju. Luka ce jos malo u miru spavati okrenut prema natrag  :Smile: .

----------


## Inesica

> Inesica, kod svake autosjedalice treba uvijek prvo pogledati uputstva proizvodaca u svezi pitanja kao sto su kada dijete preraste autosjedalicu.  Sto se tice pojasa preko ramena on ne bi trebao biti problem jer je kod autosjedalica za novorodencad u stvari bitno da su trake pojasa u ravnini ili ispod ramena (dok ramena ne doguraju do slijedeceg utora).  
> 
> Sto kazu tvoja uputstva?


Danas smo se vozili u autu pa sam pogledala gdje su remeni kada je Petra u autosjedalici. E sad, nisam sigurna da sam skroz skužila tvoju rečenicu. Utori za remene su negdje 1cm ispod ramena. Znači remeni izlaze iz autosjedalice negdje 1cm ispod ramena. A jesam objesnila  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Što kažu uputstva?
Dobro pitanje. Ona su zmontirana u autosjedalici  8) pa slijedeći put kad se domognem autosjedalice pogledat ću što piše, ako piše.
Sve to pitam zato što kad smo bili na pregledu autosjedalica (predzadnji, organizirani), pomicali smo remenje kada su bili ispod visine ramena. Problem nastaje u tome da ako sad treba premjestiti remenje nemam više utora :/

----------


## Ancica

Inesica, skroz je OK ako su remeni provuceni kroz utore koji su nizi od ramena (kod autosjedalice okrenute prema nazad).  Na pregledu smo premjestali remene na visi utor (pretpostavljam) zato sto su Petrina ramena do tada vec dostigla taj gornji utor.

Pravilo je to da remeni moraju biti provuceni kroz utore koji su u visini ramena ili malo ispod njih.  Znaci, cim bebina ramena doguraju do odredenog utora, vrijeme je za premjestanje remena na taj utor.  

Ako je Petra sada na najvisim utorima (i njena ramena su u visini ili iznad njih), to znaci da sad vise ne trebas brinuti o utorima i premjestanju remena.

----------


## Ancica

Al svejedno trebas prouciti uputstva :D

----------


## Inesica

> Inesica, skroz je OK ako su remeni provuceni kroz utore koji su nizi od ramena (kod autosjedalice okrenute prema nazad).  Na pregledu smo premjestali remene na visi utor (pretpostavljam) zato sto su Petrina ramena do tada vec dostigla taj gornji utor.


Istina, tako je bilo  :Wink:  




> Ako je Petra sada na najvisim utorima (i njena ramena su u visini ili iznad njih), to znaci da sad vise ne trebas brinuti o utorima i premjestanju remena.


E super. Ja sam se već zabrinula da ćemo morati kupovati novu autosjedalicu.  Mislim kupovati ćemo ali nismo mislili tako rano. Iako Petra zadovoljava minimalne uvjete 8) , ova će joj sigurno biti dobra do godine dana. Pikiramo na isofix pa osmišljavamo taktiku i skupljamo lovu  :Wink:  




> Al svejedno trebas prouciti uputstva


Je, je majstorice  :Wink:  već sam rekla MMu da kad ide danas iz auta da ponese uputstva.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Inesica, a jel imate isofix sistem u autu?  I koji, jednostruki ili dupli?  Jel znas o cem pricam?

----------


## Inesica

> Inesica, a jel imate isofix sistem u autu?  I koji, jednostruki ili dupli?  Jel znas o cem pricam?


U autu imamo isofix. Jednostruki ili dupli nemam pojima  :Embarassed:  . Zapikirali smo na Romer duo plus. Mislim da jedino nju možemo i naći u Hrvatskoj ili bližoj okolici. Na njihovim stranicama našli smo listu automobila u koje se može montirati isofixom i na toj listi je i naš auto (Toyota Corolla iz 2002) pa mislim da nebi trebalo biti problema  :Wink:  .
Ma baš sam si mislilla na zadnjem pregledu autosjedalica da mi pokažeš kod svoje autosjedalice kak to izgleda, ali je na kraju nastala gužva (u biti bila je cijelo vrijeme 8) ), a i ja sam trebala ići doma,  između ostalog,  jer su mi cike skroz proocurile do doma  :Laughing: 
Zato na slijedećem... :D

----------


## Ancica

Isofix ti je jednostavan i zato super.  Odi kod straznjeg sjedista automobila (probaj na svim sicevima) i gurni ruku s lijeve i desne strane sjedala izmedu sjedista i naslona.  Na obje strane svakog sica na kojem je isofix ugraden bi trebale biti metalne kao kuke ali zatvorene (zamisli si tri strane cetverokuta).  Dobro ispipaj i naci ces ih.  To je donji dio isofixa.

Autosjedalica koja se montira isofixom dolazi sa posebnim remenom, koji ima na oba kraja zakacke koje se zakace za te kuke u autu.  Pojas od automobila uopce ne koristis.  Isofix pojas provuces (obicno) kroz mjesto gdje bi isao pojas od automobila i zakacis za kuke, a zategnes ga po istom principu kao i sa pojasom automobila (moras nasjest na autosjedalicu i zategnut pojas).

Isofix je ovdje odlican jer ne ovisi o specificnostima pojasa automobila koji se razlikuju od modela do modela niti o vrsti autosjedalice.  U principu se lako namjesta a i ne moras brinuti da ce olabaviti kao sto je cesto problem kod vezanja kliznim pojasem automobila.

Ovo je primarni dio montiranja autosjedalice.  Taj remen (ili donji dio pojasa automobila, kada se autosjedalica njime veze, a ne isofixom), je dio koji drzi autosjedalicu na mjestu.

Drugi dio isofixa je kuka koja je nalazi iza naslona sjedista, obicno u podu gepeka ili nekad u zidu gepeka (za to moras provjeriti uputstva svojeg automobila jer nije sve sto lici na kuku, a toga uvijek ima, namijenjeno za isofix, s tim da mozda treba primjetiti da za isofix postoje tri naziva: isofix, UAS i LATCH).  Autosjedalica koja je dizajnirana za dupli isofix ce doci sa remenom koji izlazi sa vrha njenog naslona, taj remen onda zakacis za isofix kuku u gepeku i zategnes dok vise nemres a onda jos malo   :Wink:  Ovaj dio isofixa se na engleskom (u Sj. Americi) zove tether (anchor i strap), na portalu u tekstovima se spominje kao teder.  Mislim da ima jedna slika na portalu gdje mozes vidjeti kako se to montira.

Taj dio sluzi da se kod sudara smanji pokret naslona autosjedalice (a time i glave djeteta) prema naprijed i time smanji rizik povrede vrata i kicmene mozdine.  Kod autosjedalica koje nisu vezane isofixom onaj utor na straznjoj strani naslona autosjedalice kroz koji se provlaci gornji dio pojasa  sluzi donekle u tu svrhu.

----------


## Inesica

Ancice hvala na iscrpnom objašnjenju 8) . Morat ću ovaj vilkend ići proučavati auto  :Wink: .
Pogledala sam uputstva sadašnje autosjedalice (Romer Baby-Safe 0-13) i ona kažu:
"Prilagođavanje ramenih pojasa
Pravilno prilagođeni rameni pojasi daju Vašoj bebi optimalno držanje u korpi za bebe. Rameni pojasi moraju prolaziti kroz proreze za pojase na korpi za bebe, *koji leže na visini ramena bebe ili malo ispod*"
Znači, sve je ok  :Smile:  .
Ma meni je ljepše tebe pitati. Onda se sazna još poneka stvarčica  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

:Heart:  Samo ti pitaj, jer kod svakog pitanja i ja naucim jos poneku stvarcicu    :Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

koja je razlika izmedju one autosjedalice od 9 mjeseci do 4 godine i one od 9 mj. do 12 god.?
financijski je isplativija ova druga ali me zanima koja je bolja/sigurnija.

----------


## Ancica

lidac, ova od 9 mj do 12 g je obicno kombinacija djecja+booster.

Ukoliko je takvog dizajna da dijete od godine dana do otprilike cetiri godine u njoj bude vezano pojasom autosjedalice, i tek nakon toga bude vezano samim pojasom automobila (znaci kombinacija je djecja+booster), onda je sigurna kao i ova druga.

Ukoliko je pak dizajnirana da se dijete vec od godine dana veze u nju samo sigurnosnim pojasom automobila (odnosno dizajn je iskljucivo kao booster) onda ja je ne bih preporucila.

Naravno autosjedalica mora zadovoljavati ECE R44/03 standard.

Jel imas marku i naziv modela?.

----------


## lidac2004

ma,imamo bon od dm-a za te autosjedalice kod citroenovih distributera,sjedalice se zovu "duo" i "kiddy life".
koliko vidim na slici vezanje je sa pojasevima od auta,ali mozda ima i od sjedalice ali se ne vidi na slici.

----------


## Ancica

Nasla sam opis autosjedalice na Kiddy Life

Iako nije  ocito, po izgledu i opisu nema pojas sa 5-tocaka kontakata nego drzi bebu na mjestu samo pojasom preko njenog trbuha.  Izmedu pojasa i trbuha je umetak za kojeg kazu da je "preporucljiv"   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ta autosjedalica je prosla testove i zadovoljava minimalni standard pa ti po tome mogu reci da je mozes kupiti.

Ali ja osobno ne bih.  I reci cu zasto.

1.  Nikako ne bih koristila tu autosjedalicu za malu djecu (ispod cetiri godine) samo sa pojasom, bez umetka.  Prvo, pojas preko trbuha (a tako i ide po slici) moze dovesti do ozbiljnih povreda unutarnjih organa.  Ovaj umetak pretpostavljam kao ublazuje silu udarca.

2. Nista ne drzi bebina ramena na mjestu.  Kod sudara sprijeda kad bebina glava poleti naprijed, privezana ramena je nece zadrzati nego ce glava i ramena nastaviti letjeti dok onaj umetak ili nedajboze pojas konacno zaustavi pokret gornjeg dijela tijela prema napred. Kod djeteta od godine dana ovaj umetak mozda jos i pokriva vecinu trupa pa je let ramena i glave prema naprijed manji (iako jos uvijek veci nego ako se ramena uopce ne pomaknu kada su vezana pojasem.  Ali kod djeteta starog dvije godine ovaj umetak (koji je, ponavljam!, po preporuci proizvodaca tek preporucljiv   :Sad:  ) stoji ispred djeteta, puno nize od ramena.  

3.  Kod male djece (do 15-18 kg) vezanih pojasom automobila (znaci ne pojasom sa 5 tocaka kontakata) postoji opasnost da ona kod sudara iskliznu iz pojasa jer su prelagana.

Da ima pojaseve preko ramena i kroz prepone, skupa sa tim umetkom, za grupu I (9-15 kg), onda bi po meni bila OK.  Ovako ja ne bih.

Al ovo je skroz osobno misljenje.

Ako trebas sluzbeno misljenje ono je ovakvo: ako autosjedalica zadovoljava ECER44/03 standard i na sebi nosi oznaku atesta, onda je je sigurna za upotrebu dok god se pridrzavas uputa proizvodaca.

----------


## Ancica

A propos mojeg zadnjeg posta:

Danas sam razgovarala sa jednim strucnjakom po pitanju regulacije ECE R44/03 i pitala ga bas o ovom pitanju.  Dobila sam slijedeci odgovor:

Ovakve djecje autosjedalice (kao sto je Kiddy Life) u Europi su u opticaju vec 24 godine.  Prosle su kroz mnoga testiranja a i iz samog iskustva nisu se ukazali neki posebni problemi te se takve autosjedalice smatraju sigurnima.  Istina je da kod sudara moze doci do pokreta gornjeg dijela trupa prema naprijed te da glava moze lupiti o stitnik (onaj umetak) ali je zato taj stitnik napravljen od materijala koji apsorbiraju energiju i time smanjuje rizik povrede od udarca.

Daklem, ukoliko ovaj tip autosjedalice zadovoljava vase potrebe i odgovara vasem vozilu, on se smatra adekvatnim za zastitu djeteta u voznji :D

----------


## sasana

Evo ja ponovo. Ponovo razmišljam o nabavi veće autosjedalice, pa me sada zanima da li netko ima one koje se mogu postaviti i prema naprijed i prema nazad? Koji model i kojeg proizvođača? I kako ste zadovoljni?
(za od 6 mjeseci pa nadalje)

----------


## lidac2004

ancice,hvala,  :Heart:   si!!  :Kiss:

----------


## MamaRibice

Ancice, imala bih jedno pitanje.
Imamo Graco sjedalicu (0-13kg), ona ima indikator za nagib. Indikator bi trebao biti u plavom polju, ali onda sjedalica nije nikako pod 45°. Mislim da je kad smo sjedalicu koristili sa Lucijom, bilo sve u redu. Mozda je indikator malo zastekao?

Je li u redu da postavimo sjedalicu pod 45 (prema nasoj procjeni), bez obzira na indikator?

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## huchi

Može jedno pitanje Ancice?
Imamo sjedalicu casualplay 0-25kg, od Iskre (ona je dobila sad novu, veću, Maxi-Cosi). E sad, ja se ne sjećam od kad smo nju stavljali u tu casualplay, ali nekako mi nagib ne izgleda ok za bebača od 2,5 mjeseca. Inače, stolica ima 3 načina moniranja (0+:-13kg, 1:9-18kg i 2:15-25kg).
Jel moguće regulirati nagib (45 stupnjeva) podmetanjem podpornja ispod sjedalice kod postavljanja unatrag, ili je to totalno nepropisno i loše? 
Maloga još nisam ni stavljala u nju, sad kad sam malo proučila tu stolicu i ne izgleda prilagođeno. Može pliz savjet?

----------


## huchi

Može jedno pitanje Ancice?
Imamo sjedalicu casualplay 0-25kg, od Iskre (ona je dobila sad novu, veću, Maxi-Cosi). E sad, ja se ne sjećam od kad smo nju stavljali u tu casualplay, ali nekako mi nagib ne izgleda ok za bebača od 2,5 mjeseca. Inače, stolica ima 3 načina moniranja (0+:-13kg, 1:9-18kg i 2:15-25kg).
Jel moguće regulirati nagib (45 stupnjeva) podmetanjem podpornja ispod sjedalice kod postavljanja unatrag, ili je to totalno nepropisno i loše? 
Maloga još nisam ni stavljala u nju, sad kad sam malo proučila tu stolicu i ne izgleda prilagođeno. Može pliz savjet?

----------


## Ancica

> Jel moguće regulirati nagib (45 stupnjeva) podmetanjem podpornja ispod sjedalice kod postavljanja unatrag, ili je to totalno nepropisno i loše?


Nije uopce nepropisno niti lose nego tocno ono sto trebas napraviti :D

Kod mnogih autosjedalica za novorodencad, te skoro kod svih koje se mogu koristiti i za novorodencad i za malu djecu (znaci, mogu se montirati prema otraga i prema naprijed) je problem postici taj magicni kut.   Autosjedalice su dizajnirane kao da ce se postavljati na horizontalnu povrsinu dok su sjedista automobila dizajnirana da nase straznjice fino ulegnu u njih  :Laughing: 

Kako bi rijesila taj problem kod tvoje autosjedalice, uzmi si staru deku, rucnik ili sl., presavini tako da je sirine autosjedalice i onda cvrsto, cvrsto zarolaj tako da dobijes rolu.  Tu rolu podmetni pod dio autosjedalice koji je u dodiru sa naslonom sjedista (znaci ispod dijela autosjedalice gdje su bebine noge) i onda ucvrsti autosjedalicu pojasom automobila.

Naravno, ako je nagib jos uvijek prevelik, moras podebljati rolu, odnosno uzmi jos neku dekicu/rucnik, pa ih poklopi s ovom prvom i ponovo sada njih dvije zajedno zamotaj u rolu (nemoj podmetati dvije role jer ce s vremenom jedna iskliznuti ispod/sa druge).

Ako je nagib premali, znaci da je rola predebela pa je ili prosiri (znaci manje preklopa prije rolanja) ili nadi neku tanju dekicu.

Javi kako je uspjelo   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

> Ancice, imala bih jedno pitanje.
> Imamo Graco sjedalicu (0-13kg), ona ima indikator za nagib. Indikator bi trebao biti u plavom polju, ali onda sjedalica nije nikako pod 45°. Mislim da je kad smo sjedalicu koristili sa Lucijom, bilo sve u redu. Mozda je indikator malo zastekao?
> 
> Je li u redu da postavimo sjedalicu pod 45 (prema nasoj procjeni), bez obzira na indikator?


Nemoj se obazirati na indikator,  autosjedalica je dizajnirana kao da se postavlja na vodoravnu povrsinu, paralelnu s tlom, i indikator funkcionira na tom principu.  Vase sjediste u automobilu je vjerojatno dosta ulegnuto i povlaci autosjedalicu u previsok nagib.  

Postavite sjedalicu na 45 stupnjeva (po vasoj procjeni) na isti nacin kao sto sam opisala u gornjem postu.

----------


## huchi

Joj Ancice, puno ti hvala.  :Kiss:   Sutra ću to kad auto bude doma  :Grin:  .

----------


## MamaRibice

> Nemoj se obazirati na indikator,  autosjedalica je dizajnirana kao da se postavlja na vodoravnu povrsinu, paralelnu s tlom, i indikator funkcionira na tom principu.  Vase sjediste u automobilu je vjerojatno dosta ulegnuto i povlaci autosjedalicu u previsok nagib.  
> 
> Postavite sjedalicu na 45 stupnjeva (po vasoj procjeni) na isti nacin kao sto sam opisala u gornjem postu.


Indikator nije cijeli u plavom kad je sjedalica na ravnoj povrsini, na podu.   :Smile:  
 Sad smo kupili i bazu, ali je jos nismo isprobali. Moze li se i ispod nje podmenuti rucnik ukoliko nagib ne bude pravi? Sjedala u autu su nam stvarno jako nagnuta.

----------


## Ancica

> Sad smo kupili i bazu, ali je jos nismo isprobali. Moze li se i ispod nje podmenuti rucnik ukoliko nagib ne bude pravi? Sjedala u autu su nam stvarno jako nagnuta.


Mozete, dapace.  Jos ce biti i lakse nego sa samom autosjedalicom :D

----------


## Nitica

Imam jedno pitanjce. Cijelo jutro pretrazujem forum, ali ne mogu naci odgovor. Namjeravam kupiti Inglesina zippy kolica sa autosjedalicom. Znam da se sjedalica montira tako da se beba vozi unatrag, ali nisam sigurna do kada mora netko uz nju sjediti (da li je to uopce obavezno?) i da li ako sama vozim, smijem montirati sjedalicu na sjedalo uz vozaca?

----------


## passek

> Imam jedno pitanjce. Cijelo jutro pretrazujem forum, ali ne mogu naci odgovor. Namjeravam kupiti Inglesina zippy kolica sa autosjedalicom. Znam da se sjedalica montira tako da se beba vozi unatrag, ali nisam sigurna do kada mora netko uz nju sjediti (da li je to uopce obavezno?) i da li ako sama vozim, smijem montirati sjedalicu na sjedalo uz vozaca?


Uz bebu ne mora nitko sjediti. Ja sam sjedila uz Luku pri odlasku iz rodilista doma i mozda jos koji put. 
Uglavnom je sam bio otraga i corio. Nikad se nije bunio.

Bebu nije preporucljivo stavljati na prednje sjedalo -
svakako ne kad je ukljucen zracni jastuk, a ni inace nije preporucljivo
jer je zabranjeno zakonom  :Smile: , 
odvlaci paznju i svakako nije najsigurnije mjesto u autu.
Vidi http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.phpTekst...=226&Show=1288.

Kad sama vozis ponekad te je strah ako nista ne cujes odostraga. 
Ja sam u takvim situacijama stala na nekom ugibalistu, provjerila da li je sve O.K.
i nastavila voziti. Gledanje u njega tokom voznje ili u retovizor samo 
nas dovodi u opasnost.

----------

